# Chmod bei apache



## BlackForce (3. Februar 2002)

hi 

hab ne frage , ich habe mir apache insterliert und  es funtz alles aber ich weiss nicht wie man denn Chomd unter windows einstellt !!
Kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht ???


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

chmod, d.h. spezifische Rechteverwaltung, gibt es nur unter Linux / Unix und nicht unter Windows.


----------

